# Co2



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Well, i thought i had my Co2 set up, but it leaks. I can hear Co2 escaping right where the reg connects to the bottle. Did i turn the tank up to high? I did put one of the two included washers between the bottle and the reg, do i need to do anything else? Also, whats a good buble rate to start with? Thanks


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Did you use some teflon tape on the threads?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Other than what was already on there, no. If thats the case ill be able to do that thurs, i wont be here tomorrow when the lights are on. I have a feeling im going to be in need of some algee eaters...What kinda barbs should i look at? Maybe a whiptail cat?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I hear rosy barbs are good for thread algae. Otto cats are always a good choice. Did you tape all of the threads for every connection? I emptied a 5 lb tank in three days because I didn't tape the connection between the regulator and the bubble counter.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

You have to really tighten the nut to the tank. When you think it is tight, have someone hold the tank and tighten it more. Also, if it is still leaking shut the tank valve and take the regulator off to check that the washer didn't buckle or that it did not break. And Jim is right taping the threads can't hurt.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Alright, ill give those both a shot on thursday. 

Jim, the bubble counter is a second peice, so its just done by hoses. I actually blew it open because i didnt know the needle valve was open


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Well, i thought i had my Co2 set up, but it leaks. I can hear Co2 escaping right where the reg connects to the bottle. Did i turn the tank up to high? I did put one of the two included washers between the bottle and the reg, do i need to do anything else? Also, whats a good buble rate to start with? Thanks


JBJ recommends putting both plastic washers on the regulator when you set it up. I would double check your instructions and see if your regulator doesn't require the same thing. That may solve your problem. Like Jack said, really crank down on the regulator nut to get it to seal to the tank. You may want to even go back in a day or two and try to tighten it again.

Bubble rate is very subjective. You really need to test for your CO2 levels or adjust it when you will be around to keep an eye on the fish. I have found that the pH/KH chart isn't very good for our water supply but maybe Columbus water is a bit different.


----------

